# Vorkonfektionierte Patchkabel für Schrankverkabelung " Profinet "



## Waelder (1 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

was für Vorkonfektionierte Patchkabel für die Verkabelung von Profinet Komponenten innerhalb des Schaltschranks benutzt ihr ? 
Uns ist es so langsam zu umständlich die Stecker von Phoenix und Siemens zu benutzen.
Trotz Werkzeuge und relativ einfacher Verdrahtung passieren immer mal wieder Probleme.

Man kann doch fertige Patchkabel benutzen die sind Preislich sehr interessant. 
Cat5 / Cat5e / Cat6 usw. Also wenn ich bei Siem & Phoe und Co schaue da lassen die sich das richtig schön bezahlen und sind zum Teil sehr widrig im Einbau.

Was benutzt ihr innerhalb des Schaltschranks ? Welche Art von Schirmung nehmt ihr für z.B. für Cat5 F/UTP SF/UTP.
Es gibt sicher Lieferanten, welche einigermassen vernünftige und kostengünstige Ware anbieten. 

Und bitte keine Diskussion über Media Markt und Co 

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Wincctia (1 Juni 2017)

Hall Wälder, 


wir haben die Leoni. 
https://www.leoni-data.com/de/produkte/megaline-kupferloesungen/megaline-patchkabel/

in der Cat6 Ausführungen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## RONIN (1 Juni 2017)

Wir haben die Slimline-Kabel von Wirewin in CAT6 und STP.
Die sind im Kabelkanal Klasse weil nur 4mm dick und sehr biegsam. Gibt's auch in grün.


----------



## Astranase (16 Juni 2017)

Wir nehmen 0815 Patchkabel für ca. 2€ und hatten noch nie Probleme

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nomue (4 Juli 2017)

Wir verwenden BTR Metz Connect Cat 6 A. Sehr gut verarbeitet und keinerlei Probleme in Längen bis 50 m.


----------



## OrangUtanKlaus (6 Juli 2017)

Wir nutzen im Schaltschrank bei RJ45 auf RJ45 normale Patchkabel.
Aber öfters haben wir auch M12-Stecker. Da verwenden wir fertige Phoenix Leitungen.


----------



## postman78 (25 Juli 2017)

Murrelektronik hat eine riesige Auswahl an "industrietauglichen" vorkonfektionierten Ethernet-Kabelvarianten (M12, RJ45, 4/8-polig, gewinkelt, ungewinkelt, schlepptauglich, etc). Preislich ist das natürlich ein ganz anderes Niveau als "bessere Office"-Ware. Muss jeder für seinen Fall individuell entscheiden, ob es das Wert ist. z.B. in der Automobil-Industrie führt da kein Weg vorbei.

Gerade bei den Automobilisten haben sich inzwischen auch zahlreiche Kabel-Einführungslösungen etabliert, mit denen man diese vorkonfektionierten Ethernet-Kabel mitsamt Stecker in Schaltschränke / Klemmenkästen einführen kann.


----------



## Hanix (10 August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

anbei ein Auszug aus der PROFINET_Montagerichtlinie:

"Verwenden Sie für eine PROFINET Verkabelung ausschließlich Komponenten, für die eine PROFINET-Herstellererklärung vorliegt."

Sicherlich funktioniert in der Praxis auch ein Standard Patchkabel aus dem Office-Bereich. Aber mit den richtigen Komponenten seit Ihr gegenüber dem Kunden auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## lostinbyte (17 August 2017)

Hallo,

legt ihr die Patchkabel mit in den Kanal? Gibt's da eigentlich eine Norm für und muss das Patchkabel bestimmte Prüfspannungen erfüllen?
Gerade bei 0815 Patchkabel findet man wahrscheinlich keine Angaben, oder?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Farinin (26 September 2017)

Gegen Office Kabel spricht schon alleine, dass die Laschen zum Lösen ständig zu kurz sind und man somit ohne Schraubendreher die Steckverbindung nicht lösen kann.
Ob vorkonfektioniert oder nicht und wenn ja vin welchem Hersteller ist eigentlich egal. Hauptsache Industrietauglich!


----------



## MSB (29 September 2017)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hauptsache Industrietauglich!


Als Industrietauglich in dem Sinne, würde ich RJ45 Stecker grundsätzlich nicht bezeichnen, die wurden halt verwendet weil sie wirklich jeder kennt, und die seit Jahrzehnten Standard sind.
Natürlich gibt es jetzt den Blödsinn mit Zertifizierung, wie halt in gewissen Branchen üblich, aber echte objektive Qualitätsvorteile haben Profinet zertifizierte Komponenten jetzt auch nicht wirklich, wenn man ehrlich ist.



> Gegen Office Kabel spricht schon alleine, dass die Laschen zum Lösen  ständig zu kurz sind und man somit ohne Schraubendreher die  Steckverbindung nicht lösen kann.


Das wiederum ist jetzt ja schon fast wieder ein echter Pluspunkt für 08/15 Patchkabel.


----------



## Fabpicard (30 September 2017)

MSB schrieb:


> aber echte objektive Qualitätsvorteile haben Profinet zertifizierte Komponenten jetzt auch nicht wirklich, wenn man ehrlich ist.



Sogar ja eigentlich einen Nachteil, denn "echter" Profinet-Blödsinnskram hat ja nur diese 4 bunten Adern. Klar braucht man für 100Mbit nicht mehr, aber die Zeit der 4-Adrigen Netzwerkkabel ist genau genommen seit dem Jahr 2010 spätestens längst überholt.
Zudem ist der Schirmungsgrad der super Profinetkabel ein gutes Stück hinter denen von Cat-6/7...

Es ist nicht immer alles besser, was jemand "jetzt" als Standard raus gibt, obwohl andere solche Standards schon Jahre vorher verabschiedet haben... 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## postman78 (2 Oktober 2017)

Hanix schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> anbei ein Auszug aus der PROFINET_Montagerichtlinie:
> 
> ...



Problematisch sind die Biegeradien für Ethernetkabel - egal ob nun Office- oder Industrieware. Wird die Verdrillung im Kabelinneren beschädigt, ist das Kabel empfindlicher Störeinflüssen gegenüber. Viele Kunden wollen auch eine getrennte Verlegung.

Hatte kürzlich mal einen Kunden der verlangt hat, dass wir diese Drahtbügel, die man aus IT-Verteilerschränken kennt auf die Montageplatte schrauben und über die Seitenwand fahren.


----------



## RONIN (2 Oktober 2017)

Kann MSB nur zustimmen. RJ45 war nicht die beste Wahl.
Zum Auszug der Montage-Richtlinie... Siemens hat die Richtlinie bei seinen SIVACON-Anlagen wohl noch nicht gelesen....


----------



## smoe (8 Oktober 2017)

Ich kann euch da nur zustimmen. Mit den "Profinet zertifizierten" 4 poligen Komponenten wird eigentlich ein großer Vorteil von Profinet wieder verspielt. Der Mischbetrieb mit Standard Ethernet Diensten.
Vor meinen "geistigen Auge" sehe ich in zehn Jahren das GBit Profinet kommen. Dann werden wir alle blöd dreinschauen weil die Verkabelung nicht passt. Aber bestimmt wird $iemens dann was passendes zum umrüsten im CA01 haben. (Neue Kabel, neue Stecker)
Industrietaugliches RJ45. Eigentlich sollten die zwei Begriffe nicht im selben Satz vorkommen. Aber mit hochwertigen Teilen kann man schon was machen. Die Alternative die mir gefällt ist M12. Aber hier orte ich bei der Standardisierung noch Nachholbedarf. Die Kodierung ist oft unterschiedlich 1Gbit Ethernet ist anders als Profinet und wieder anders sind die Kamerasysteme.  Dabei ist ja alles Ethernet!

lg


----------



## Janko-Strauss (15 Dezember 2017)

Hey,
da hast du definitiv Recht, dass die Farbcodierungen immer unterschiedlich sind. Aber bei vorkonfektionierten Kabeln....

Die Jungs von Murr haben übrigens auch günstige Gigabit Kabel für den Schrank. Da ist das Kabel einfacher,...
https://www.best4automation.com/rj4...line-m.tuelle-giga_sc-2423-7000-74712-4780030

Viele Grüße


----------

